# Como mejorar calidad de parlantes de PC



## dgg006 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hola.
Me regalaron unos parlantes de pc, alimentados por usb.
Son muy lindos d pinta y ademas........ son muy lindos de pinta NADA MAS  

Por un tema sentimental (por la persona que me los regalo) los quiero conserbar, pero tiene un sonido tremendamente horrible, suena a lata (literalmente)

Talves pueda hacerles alguna mejorita, pero sin cambiarles mucho.
Si alguno de ustedes me pudiera decir como hacer un pequeño amplificador con mejor calidad.que se alimente de los 5v del USB les agradeceria.

ACLARO que probe conectarle solo el parlante de otro q si suena bien y sigue pasando lo mismo, por eso estoy casi seguro q es problema de amplificador


----------



## Machimbre (Sep 13, 2008)

dgg006 dijo:
			
		

> ACLARO que probe conectarle solo el parlante de otro q si suena bien y sigue pasando lo mismo, por eso estoy casi seguro q es problema de amplificador



Recurso de amparo para los parlantes...

Por lo gral estos PC Speakers unen la señal estereo en un solo amplificador, produciendo sumas y cancelaciones entre el derecho y el izquierdo. 

Probá mover a un extremo el control de balance del winamp o la PC, si ninguno de los parlantes deja de sonar tenemos un amplificador mono haciendo "sonar" la señal estéreo con esotéricas cancelaciones de fase. 

También lo podés comprobar midiendo si hay o no continuidad entre la punta y el anillo central del plug de entrada.

El amplificador es a transistores o con integrado?


----------

